# Extraer imágenes de un pdf



## DOSMETROS (Ene 22, 2010)

.
*http://www.somepdf.com/pdf2img_setup.exe*
.
Es un programa chiquito, sencillo y gratuito que extrae las imágenes desde dentro de un PDF y las coloca en una carpeta que crea en "mis documentos".
.
Si bién está en inglés es facilito de usar.
.
1) Le dan a "open file" (abrir archivo) o clic en el sobrecito abierto.
.
2) Configuran a la derecha "range page" (rango de páginas) a "all" (todas) haciendo clic el "all" o "selected pages" (páginas seleccionadas) se abre el desplegable.
Si a "Output directory" lo dejan como está, crea una carpeta nueva en "mis documentos".
El "output mode" selecciona el formato de imagen de salida (jpg , gif, bmp, etc) le hacen clic encima del formato y también sale el desplegable.
En "Jpg Quality (%)" le dan el 100.
.
3) Le dan al boton Play (>) de abajo a la izquierda.
.
4) Finalmente marcan y eliminan el archivo del extractor (NO te lo elimina de mis documentos)

Esto es lo básico ... jueguen lo necesario  ! ! !

Suerte


----------



## Barry Lyndon (May 13, 2010)

Dosmetros,Muchas Gracias por tu gentileza.Muy interesante y practico tu aporte,pues,este programa obviaria la apertura de un archivo en su totalidad, cuando se requiere tan solo una imagen medular del mismo(diagrama o sintesis operacional).Gracias.-


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 13, 2010)

Ok  gracias , es muuuuuuy compacto y práctico !

Mirate éste post también que está bién completo :

Tutorial: Exportar e Imprimir en Formato PDF 

Saludos !


----------



## Meliklos (Ago 31, 2010)

dosme el programa me vino al pelo 
gracias!!!

fácil de instalar y usar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 31, 2010)

¡ Que suerte che  !


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 31, 2010)

a mi me llego un poco tarde, lo bueno es que con tu aporte es menos chamba gracias dosme


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 1, 2010)

En realidad si el documento NO está protegido con contraseña NO hace falta nada mas que el Adobe Reader para conseguir imágenes de un archivo PDF.
Si configuran el Adobe Reader para que aparezca esta herramienta, pueden seleccionar y hacer Copy-Paste de cualquier parte del documento.
​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 1, 2010)

Si , gracias Fogonazo por el dato , pero éste me pareció interesante ya que el Adobe Reader ocupa *ochocientoscincuantamilmillonesdemegabayts* y éste entra en un "disquete" .

Saludos !


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 1, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , gracias Fogonazo por el dato , pero éste me pareció interesante ya que el Adobe Reader ocupa *ochocientoscincuantamilmillonesdemegabayts* y éste entra en un "disquete" .
> 
> Saludos !


Eso es la que ocupa la versión completa que permite crear y editar archivos PDF.
La versión mas simple que se instala por default y se acopla a los navegadores también permite hacerlo, solo es cuestión de buscar la herramienta y agregarla a la barra de herramientas.


----------



## kilermenjose (Oct 15, 2010)

Che lo hago y no me exporta ninguna imagen!  
Hago exactamente lo que dice el micro tutorial y no "saca" las imagenes..


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 15, 2010)

kilermenjose dijo:


> Che lo hago y no me exporta ninguna imagen!
> Hago exactamente lo que dice el micro tutorial y no "saca" las imagenes..


La imagen se carga al porta-papeles de Windows, la debes "Pegar" en algún programa que maneje gráficos y luego la guardas.


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 15, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> La imagen se carga al porta-papeles de Windows, la debes "Pegar" en algún programa que maneje gráficos y luego la guardas.



  

Mejor hago Alt+ImprPant y me ahorro hasta el disquete.


----------



## kilermenjose (Oct 15, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> La imagen se carga al porta-papeles de Windows, la debes "Pegar" en algún programa que maneje gráficos y luego la guardas.



No las pega en el portapapeles! Ya las he buscado por todos lados y nada! 

PD: Con algunos pdf no exporta las imagenes pero en otros si lo hace 

Saludos!


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 15, 2010)

si el documento esta protejido, no lo vas a extraer


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 16, 2010)

fogonazo ! Pero no lo leyeron ¡ dijo:


> *en realidad si el documento no está protegido con contraseña *no hace falta nada mas que el adobe reader para conseguir imágenes de un archivo pdf.
> Si configuran el adobe reader para que aparezca esta herramienta, pueden seleccionar y hacer copy-paste de cualquier parte del documento.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 38746​


.                          .


----------



## Scooter (Oct 16, 2010)

Lo que yo solía hacer es exportar el PDF a html y de allí sacar las ilustraciones; con imprimir pantalla normalmente se pierde mucha resolución.


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 16, 2010)

Hola.

Yo suelo hacer lo que dice Fogonazo, ya que te da la opción de poder cambiar el tamaño de la imagen con zoom (las lupas).
Lo pegas en el Paint (en Windows) u otro progama que edite imagenes.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## nachitox (Oct 16, 2010)

Hola. Mi consulta es porque uso Eagle para realizar el pcb y cuando lo exporto a pdf, me queda el diseño de una sola placa en la hoja, y me gustaria poner varias copias para asi aprovecharla mejor. Si paso la imagen a word, tengo problemas de escala y de resolucion, como puedo hacerlo?


----------



## kilermenjose (Oct 16, 2010)

El Documento NO esta protegido... Es solo que no lo hace con algunos documentos! Pero con los demas corre perfecto!


----------



## pandacba (Ene 21, 2018)

Espero esto no se tome como revivir un tema ya que no respondo ni pregunto,
El irfanview que se puede descargar gratuitamente aqui
Es un visualizador de imagenes totalmente gratuito, que se puede poner en nuestro idioma
Es vasicamente
* Visualizador
* Conversor de formatos
* Optimizador
* Permite imprimir y escanear
* Crear presentaciones
* Procesar archivos por lotes
* Reproducir videos y sonidos
* Y muchos extras
Entre los Extras, con plugin que esta en el mismo sitio, permite abrir PDF's y guardar todo o c/u de las páginas individualmente en formato gráfico asimismo exportar y guardar en formato PDF.

Permite redimensionar la imagen manteniendo la relación original o no ya sea en pixeles, cm o pulgadas
de a una imagen o por lotes, recortes de a una imagen o por lotes. 
Cambiar a escala de grises o B & W, obtener el negativo, rotar, etc
Tiene un modulo que permite agregar texto, borrar, rellenar area de color seleccionado, hacer lineas, circulos, cuadrados, herramienta selección de color, herramienta de clonación, herramienta que permite medir distancias y ángulos en la imagen, etc
Captura de pantalla, pegar desde el porta papeles, seleccionar una area y recortar el resto, herramienta para borrar
Muy pero muy útil como complemento para las tareas habituales de imprimir pcb o esquemas y diagramas


----------

